# Usare mail server su gentoo invece di quello di un dominio

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

premetto che non ho mai installato un mail server, e quindi ne so poco e niente.

La ditta alla quale ho installato un server gentoo, mi ha chiesto di poter usare il server anche per le caselle di posta elettronica.

Attualmente utilizzano le email che gli mette a disposizione tophost.it e usano un mail server di tophost.

Come dovrei procedere per poter utilizzare un mail server (postfix???) su gentoo (magari anche con spamassassin), in modo che possano continuare ad usare gli stessi indirizzi che usano adesso?

----------

## Peach

allora se vuoi sostituire l'MX per il relaying e la ricezione puoi farlo, ci sono delle buone guide per configurare postfix sul wiki di gentoo, l'ho fatto un po' di volte e per situazioni semplici è abbastanza una passeggiata.

Chiaramente questo significa che devi poter mettere mano ai record DNS e modificare l'MX per il dominio in questione.

[edit]alternativamente puoi anche creare una situazione un po' più complessa (come m'è capitato di fare), ad esempio lasciando il sistema di ricezione dal tuo mantainer, e configurare il server di postfix per andarsi a prendere la posta e ridistribuirla nelle caselle.

Se magari riesci a delineare i requisiti/limitazioni e gli obiettivi un po' meglio magari si può essere più concreti  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao Peach, grazie innanzitutto per la risposta.

Diciamo che i requisiti in teoria non sono ben definiti, o meglio, mi è solo stato chiesto di poter usare il server per farci passare tutte le email e mantenerne una copia sopra. Facendo in modo che gli utenti delle caselle di posta non le possano eliminare. Questo sia per quanto riguarda l'email in uscita che per quella in entrata.

Non so cosa sia un MX, e non ho nemmeno mai toccato i dns del dominio, non sapendo come si fa, e non avendo nemmeno la necessità di farlo, fino ad ora.

L'idea è: abbiamo un server e lo vorremmo usare anche per le email. Cosa si può fare?

----------

## oRDeX

MX è una tipologia di record in un DNS. In particolare, dato un dominio pippo.it, il record MX di tale domino contiene l'host del mail server che deve essere contattato per inviargli la posta. Quindi se tu devi mandare una mail a ciao@pippo.it, il server che verrà contattato per ricevere il messaggio è proprio quello indicato dal record MX. Per fare un esempio pratico, da terminale lancia:

```
$ host -t mx tuodominio.bhu
```

 ti risponderà con l'attuale record MX associato a tale dominio. Da come hai descritto la situazione, questo host sarà un host di tophost.it, in quanto la posta viene mantenuta sui loro server.

Ora le cose sono due, come diceva ThePeach:

1) Installi server SMTP + POP (o IMAP, a tua discrezione ovviamente) sul tuo server e modifichi il record MX del tuo dominio facendolo puntare verso questa macchina. Ovviamente questa macchina devi avere la certezza che sia sempre raggiungibile onde incappare in un fallimento di inoltro del messaggio.

2) Installi server POP (o IMAP) + fetchmail (questo lo uso io, ma puoi usare anche altro) e basta. In questo modo la posta arriverà sempre sul server di tophost.it, ma fetchmail (o chi per lui), si occuperà di scaricarla periodicamente sul tuo server, a cui poi tutti accederanno per leggerla.

In genere, la migliore soluzione è la prima, in quanto hai il totale controllo e non dipendi da tophost.it (in caso di guasto del loro server di posta e te non te ne frega nulla), ma come detto prima è necessario che tu abbia una connessione 24/24 senza problemi.

Io ho ripiegato sulla seconda, in modo da avere comunque la posta sul mio server, ma dato che non ho garanzie sulla mia linea mi appoggio al mio provider.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie oRDeX, sei stato chiarissimo. Ho capito perfettamente.

L'unico problema forse potrebbe essere l'ip fisso. In realtà non dovrebbero esserci problemi però non si sa mai. Ho impostato ddclient in modo che aggiorni sempre l'ip con dyndns.org. Il fatto è che la telecoz dovrebbe averglielo dato l'IP fisso, ma a quanto pare non lo è.

Ma quindi in questo modo non avrei nemmeno più limiti sulle caselle di posta elettronica?

O meglio, sarebbero limiti imposti solo dal server, in questo caso. (?)

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma quindi in questo modo non avrei nemmeno più limiti sulle caselle di posta elettronica?
> 
> O meglio, sarebbero limiti imposti solo dal server, in questo caso. (?)

 

esatto

alla fine sei tu che decidi quante e come. se ti fai l'MX in casa semplicemente permetti che ti vengano consegnate le email.

controlla soltanto di poter mettere mano ai record DNS e modificare così il record MX.

PS: per quanto riguarda l'antispam, postgrey è la (unica) soluzione ottimale. check out www.greylisting.org

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, ho già visto dove dovrei modificare gli mx. Non c'è problema.

----------

## oRDeX

Per quanto riguarda l'ip è sempre meglio che sia fisso. Il caching dei DNS potrebbe altrimenti crearti qualche problema nelle ore successive al cambio dell'ip.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK allora valuterò bene insieme al cliente se è il caso di fare questa cosa.

----------

## Apetrini

Attenzione.

Puntualizzo un paio di cosette per evitarvi di combinare pastrocci.

1) Il vostro server smtp deve avere un nome col quale viene raggiunto (risolto l'indirizzo ip) dalla rete. L'indirizzo ip non è sufficiente poiche il campo mx accetta solo nomi di dominio e non ip.

Ora presumo che vogliate usare i dns di tophost, se è cosi, cercate un pannello di amministrazione per cambiare il campo mx del vostro dominio. Se non c'è, contattate il supporto tophost.

E comunque dovete avere/trovare un dns che risolva il nome del server di posta.

2) Se infilate un campo a mo di dyndns nel mx avrete gia dyndns che vi risolve l'indirizzo registrato con l'ip dinamico del server di posta. Questo comunque potrebbe portare a delle anomalie poiche i dns fanno parecchio caching e non si sa come potrebbero reagire.

3) Se vuoi usare dyndns vuol dire che non hai un ip fisso. Se non hai un ip fisso vuol dire che hai un contratto adsl "normale" e non business. Be ti sconsciglio di farti il server di posta su range di ip "domestici" poiche molti altri server di posta non permettono la ricezione delle mail da ip domestici e fanno bene se no immagina che spam...

------------------------------------------

La soluzione ideale sarebbe:

1) Linea business. Prendi il tuo indirizzo ip e batti un "whois #ip" e vedi se ip è a nome della tua azienda o a nome del provider.

2) Server di posta + dns interno.

P.s. se non hai una linea business, lascia perdere. Consiglio.

Edit:

Oltre alle soluzioni di oRDeX/Peach te ne propongo un'altra:

Inserisci 2 mx nel dns di tophost. Uno con priorità altissima (il tuo server gentoo appunto) e uno con priorità bassissima (il server smtp di tophost).

Ora ti serve solo un server smtp che sia configurato a ricevere mail, fare una copia, inoltrare il tutto al server smtp di tophost.

Cosi i dipendenti continueranno a leggere le mail da tophost(devi anche configurare l'smtp nei client di posta che punti al tuo server; per la spedizione delle mail), ma le loro mail passerano attraverso il tuo smtp che si occuperà di tenerne una copia ed eventualmente di pulirle dallo spam (anche se tophost le pulirà comunque).

Ora il bello di avere 2 campi mx è anche questo. Finche il tuo server gentoo è operativo, le mail fanno il giro per il tuo server, se per caso hai rogne, basta che stoppi il servizio e la mail che arrivano saranno spedite direttamente a tophost (dopo che il tentativo di spedirle al tuo server andrà in timeout)... ovviamente nel momento in cui riaccendi il tuo server, si tornerà ad avere copie delle mail.

Purtroppo se vuoi anche la copia delle mail spedite dovrai aggiornare i client di posta dei dipendenti con il server giusto ogni volta.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito grazie!

Ora cerco di riproporre bene la situazione al cliente e deciderò cosa fare.

Il problema è che lui ha stipulato con telecom un contratto alice business, e su questo non ci piove, l'ho visto io.

Una volta ho anche parlato personalmente con un operatore del 191, di questo fatto, e discutevamo del fatto che

l'IP in realtà non fosse fisso.

Per tale ragione poi alla fine ci siamo rotti e gli ho messo dyndns.

La cosa strana (secondo me) è che se faccio un ping al loro IP esce fuori:

```
64 bytes from host-bla-bla-bla-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
```

Ma retail non è che indica che è una adsl classica non business per caso?

Inoltre facendo un whois, non leggo nulla che riporti il nome dell'azienda.

```
inetnum:      82.52.0.0 - 82.55.255.255

netname:      TELECOM-ADSL-5

descr:        Telecom Italia S.p.A. TIN EASY LITE

country:      IT

admin-c:      BS104-RIPE

tech-c:       BS104-RIPE

status:       ASSIGNED PA

remarks:      ##########################################

remarks:      Pay attention

remarks:      Any communication sent to email different

remarks:      from the following will be ignored!

remarks:      Any abuse reports, please send them to

remarks:      abuse@retail.telecomitalia.it

remarks:      ##########################################

mnt-by:       TIWS-MNT

mnt-lower:    TIWS-MNT

mnt-routes:   TIWS-MNT

source:       RIPE # Filtered

person:         BBBEASYIP STAFF

address:        MDBLAB

address:        Via Val Cannuta, 250

address:        I-00100 Roma

address:        Italy

phone:          +39 06 36881

e-mail:         ripe-staff@telecomitalia.it

nic-hdl:        BS104-RIPE

source:         RIPE # Filtered

% Information related to '82.53.128.0/17AS3269'

route:        82.53.128.0/17

descr:        INTERBUSINESS

origin:       AS3269

mnt-by:       TIWS-MNT

mnt-routes:   INTERB-MNT

source:       RIPE # Filtered
```

----------

## oRDeX

Mh, il tuo dubbio secondo me è giustificato pienamente.

La cosa che mi fa inpensierire è: *Quote:*   

> descr:        Telecom Italia S.p.A. TIN EASY LITE 

 

EASY LITE? Io ricordavo qualcosa del tipo SMART per le ADSL business. Poi non è che sia tanto esperto della situazione eh...quindi lascio parola a chi ne capisce di più.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Thanas

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> La cosa strana (secondo me) è che se faccio un ping al loro IP esce fuori:
> 
> ```
> 64 bytes from host-bla-bla-bla-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao, scusate se mi intrometto a gamba tesa...

A proposito del ping, tempo fa leggevo su it.comp.os.linux.sys (mi sembra fosse proprio questo il newsgroup, ma potrei sbagliare) di un problema simile, c'era qualcuno che si lamentava del fatto che aveva problemi a "mettere su" un server su adsl business di telecom proprio perché non gli restituiva l'ip ma una stringa del tipo da te citato. Ho provato a cercare e ricercare, ma non trovo più il topic su google gruppi, non so se sbaglio le chiavi di ricerca o cosa... Ho provato a guardare in locale, ma non me lo ero salvato...

Se vuoi provare a fare una ricerca su icol.sys magari sei più fortunato di me  :Wink: 

Saluti

un Thanas... che di nullo aiuto...

p.s. nell'ufficio vecchio avevo anch'io un'adsl telecom business e mi sembra di ricordare che fosse smart, come già detto da oRDeX...

----------

## Apetrini

Secondo me nessuna delle linee adsl che avete postato è business.

Ho fatto più di qualche lavoro come server vari nelle aziende e tutti hanno un range loro di indirizzi ip.

Di solito hdsl simmetrica telecom ha  un indirizzo tipo 213.26.x.y .

Provate a fare un whois 213.26.50.150 ( ne ho sparato una a caso) e vedete cosa vi viene fuori.

```

ariel ape # whois 213.26.50.150

% This is the RIPE Database query service.

% The objects are in RPSL format.         

%                                         

% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.

% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Note: This output has been filtered.

%       To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.

% Information related to '213.26.50.128 - 213.26.50.159'

inetnum:      213.26.50.128 - 213.26.50.159

netname:      DONATI                       

descr:        DONATI SRL                   

country:      IT                           

admin-c:      AC4867-RIPE                  

tech-c:       AC4867-RIPE                  

status:       ASSIGNED PA                  

mnt-by:       INTERB-MNT                   

source:       RIPE # Filtered              

person:       Andrea Cotti

address:      DONATI SRL  

address:      Via Paderno, 19

address:      I-   25050  Rodegno Saiano  (BS)

address:      Italy

phone:        +39 364 536488

fax-no:       +39 364 536488

e-mail:       cotti@donati.it

nic-hdl:      AC4867-RIPE

source:       RIPE # Filtered

% Information related to '213.26.0.0/16AS3269'

route:        213.26.0.0/16

descr:        INTERBUSINESS

origin:       AS3269

remarks:      ************************************************

remarks:      *                Pay attention                 *

remarks:      *   Any communication sent to email different  *

remarks:      *   from the following will be ignored!        *

remarks:      *   Any abuse reports, please send them to     *

remarks:      *       abuse@business.telecomitalia.it        *

remarks:      ************************************************

mnt-by:       INTERB-MNT

source:       RIPE # Filtered

ariel ape #

```

Vedete, gli indirizzi ip hanno come titolare la persona/azienda che le ha richiesti. Di solito he ahanno almeno una 30.

----------

## fbcyborg

E mi sa che hai ragione!

Però è assurdo che ti mandano un contratto business (con una banda che è quella della business) e poi invece è retail!! Che casino avranno combinato!?

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...con una banda che è quella della business...

 

In che senso con una banda business??? Spiegati meglio.

----------

## oRDeX

@Apertini: tu hai parlato di HDSL, in questo caso era molto più probabile, come hai dimostrato tu, che l'ip venisse registrato alla persona. Ma con le _adsl_, che io sappia, non è mai stato così. 

Io non ho molte esperienze, ma ricordo che la linea che ha mio padre in ufficio (certamente business), portava una differente descrizione nel whois (non aveva alcuna titolazione riferita alla ditta) e citava SMART. Questo è quello che ricordo...addirittura, quando aveva l'ip fisso (primo contratto), questo non aveva corrispondente host (forse stiamo parlando di troppo tempo fa, e le cose saranno cambiate).

Comunque, al di là di questi discorsi, io prenderei il contratto in mano e lo leggerei per bene. Ultima cosa, se il contratto è intestato alla ditta è necessariamente business. Le altre offerte sono generalmente riservate ai privati.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> ...con una banda che è quella della business... 
> 
> In che senso con una banda business??? Spiegati meglio.

 

Credo di essermi confuso !!!! Come non detto!

----------

